# Delta DP350 drill press pulley replacement



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

The moment I had been dreading finally happened - heard a massive snap from inside the drill press head. Scratch one motor pulley wheel.

The DP350 has had some 'known issues' around the Reeves drive used for variable speed. Despite the fact I don't put the drill press to heavy use, I expected it to fail someday. The cast aluminum(?) is just not a satisfactory material for a pulley wheel, at least not with the quality standards in China circa 2000. What I didn't expect was that the smoking ruin of what was once Delta would no longer supply replacement parts for it.

Just wondering if anyone else has run across this problem and hammered out a solution. So far, I have identified the following alternatives:

1. Swap out the Reeves drive pulleys, or scraps thereof, for a set of step pulleys. This would make changing speeds tedious, but it will work.

2. Ebay a replacement part direct from a Chinese manufacturer. I am bit leery of this one, as I suspect the best case is that I end up installing an equally crappy part and waiting for it to fail.

3. Identify a close or close-enough-to-modify substitute, ideally made out of stronger material.

Given that there were quite a few of these units sold over the years, and every pulley will fail at some point, I figured it was worth starting a thread.


----------



## SUPERBEEMAN (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a dp 250 that needs reeves pulley. I noticed that Jet and masterforce 12" drill presses have the same pulley setup. Does anyone know what size the motor shaft is on those models? If the shaft and pulleys are the same size as ours it should work.


----------



## Stanley7 (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a DP30 and found the replacement motor pulley.
Renovo.com
$67.00 Plus shipping.
I also have a spare pulley that I'm willing to let go.


----------



## RonL1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Stanley7

I just bought a Delta DP 350 drill press and need the spindle pulley, Delta part number A08513.

Your posting says that you have a pare one available.

If you still have it, how can I obtain it for my DP 350?

email: [email protected]


----------

